# ~~~The best Electronic Device ever invented~~~



## solomon_paulraj (Oct 3, 2007)

Which electronic device do you think has changed the humans?

as for me its the TELEVISION.


----------



## ambandla (Oct 3, 2007)

dude. Bulb is electrical device and not electronic.


----------



## #digi (Oct 15, 2007)

fun,....  I choice mobile.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 15, 2007)

As per choice it is Mobile. Talk to others, listen music, watch TV/video, surf net, take photo/video etc. etc..... these all are on the way  without any hassel.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

I think it is yet to be discovered.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2007)

You forgot Calculator .. its after this that everything else started


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 15, 2007)

i vote for computer..........me totally addicted computer professional


----------



## entrana (Oct 15, 2007)

shouldnt it be electric wires, i mean without them no electric devices would work


----------



## faraaz (Oct 28, 2007)

Mobile Pornographic Device...or in more common terms...laptop!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 28, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Mobile Pornographic Device...or in more common terms...laptop!


  india se bahar rehke bhi nahi sudherega


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 28, 2007)

My vote goes for Computer.
Nothing has more power than this.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2007)

Computer for me.
i love it.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Nov 18, 2007)

Computer, can't be anything else..


----------



## nvidia (Nov 18, 2007)

The computer....


----------



## [xubz] (Nov 18, 2007)

Computer for me! My first PC was a 80286 with 640kb RAM, ~40MB HDD and MS-DOS (I learnt DOS and QBasic with that!, was gifted to me in 1994, After my uncle bought a new 80486 for his Office, I got that 486 in 1998 with Windows 95, My First Windows PC!)


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 18, 2007)

Cannot be called a device, but my vote goes to a transistor.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 18, 2007)

Mobile Phone


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 18, 2007)

thank god, the iPhone is not on the list  

my vote - comps


----------



## Ihatemyself (Nov 18, 2007)

comps..it is the winner, surely


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 18, 2007)

for me also its COMPUTER........


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 18, 2007)

*the BULB  *


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 23, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> Cannot be called a device, but my vote goes to a transistor.



Yeah, without this, there is NO electronic device.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2007)

I think it should be electric conductors, whithout which you can't have ANY electronic device.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> +1 The transistor revolutionized the electronic industry.


 without a cpnductor, a transistor can't exist


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 23, 2007)

My vote to computer.......

because I dont have GF right now


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 23, 2007)

Mobiles... changed the way we communicate with each other... I feel no other device in the list matches the effect mobiles have had on humans.. Computers might come next..!


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 23, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> Cannot be called a device, but my vote goes to a transistor.



Transistor it is.



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> I think it should be electric conductors, whithout which you can't have ANY electronic device.



An electrical conductor isn't a device. It wasn't invented. It was discovered the  same time when electricity was discovered. Anything that carries current is a conductor. You are a conductor too.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> An electrical conductor isn't a device. It wasn't invented. It was discovered the  same time when electricity was discovered. Anything that carries current is a conductor. You are a conductor too.



So the vote goes to Myself


----------



## sourav123 (Dec 23, 2007)

My vote goes to the computer.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 23, 2007)

without a doubt,it is Computer!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 23, 2007)

Bijli i mean Electricity.Electricity hi nahi hogi toh device ka achaar daalna hai.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 23, 2007)

transistor+capacitor combo!! Resistors and inductors sucks anyway!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 23, 2007)

why oh Why!you dont know that Resistance have *tolerance* which is very less acc to bands on its body. 

 may be eddy currents,hysteresis loss blah blah for coils


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2007)

for me, it'll be MP3 players


----------



## prakhar18 (Dec 23, 2007)

batteries!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a_tif (Dec 24, 2007)

MICROWAVE   

heats up food in no time


----------



## desiibond (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't think bulb is electronic device. It's electric device. btw, where is the transistor. IMHO, transistor is the best electronic device ever invented.


----------



## adithyagenius (Dec 24, 2007)

Washing machine, refrigerator, girl friend and electric bulb are not electronic devices. Modern ones have electronic components (except girl friend unless you are perverted robot lover) but they do not come under electronics. we cannot adore something that isn't invented yet. so it finally comes down to Mobile, computer and none of the above. I chose computer in this pointless poll.


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Dec 30, 2007)

desiibond said:


> I don't think bulb is electronic device. It's electric device. btw, where is the transistor. IMHO, transistor is the best electronic device ever invented.



totally agree.

Girlfriends issue is sometwhat debatable. She is not an 'electronic device' but can acts as one. She can do many things an electronic device can, like mass-communication (radio), Control of your life (robot), replicate a supercharged robot when you make her angry... and so on and so on. 

::I said that being totally based on my experience and that doesn't replicate me being sexist or my bad feelings or disrespect against opposite sex. I totally believe in sexual equality and am against sexual descrimination or any thing harrasing of that sort::


----------



## Net007 (Jan 1, 2008)

My choice is mobile.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 1, 2008)

*Computer* of course !
I love it


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 2, 2008)

haha its human brain n i say its electronic device coz it uses electronic pulses to give command n for thinkin


----------

